# Making juices like grape juice



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I found a recipee of 1 1/2 cups whole grapes a half cup sugar add boiling water and can for i think 10 min ( not looking at the recipee). Are there other juices that i can make like this? The grape juice was great. just wondering if any of you make any diferent types (orange,strawberry,blueberry etc.) If you do please post recipee T.Y. in advance.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Same recipe with cherrys-it was even better than grape!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG can't it be done without adding sugar?


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Our canned grape juice using whole grapes with boiling water over them turned out weak tasting. However, we also have canned pint jars of juice from pitting sour cherries. We mix the cherry juice into the weaker grape juice for a delicious combo. Because the cherry juice is not filtered there are yummy pieces of cherries in there too. We have also mixed the cherry juice into our canned apple juice for another tasty treat!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks! I will be making juice soon after my trip to CA this month from the concords I froze last fall.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

the juice is great. It has a nice flavor.Let it sit for a month before drinking to taste the best.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When you are saying "can" it, are you saying "pressure can" it; and if so, at what pressure for the 10 min?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

The recipe I used was two cups concord grapes to one cup sugar, fill quart jar with boiling water (use filtered) then water bath can for 20 minutes. 

Suggestion - add a cup or two of the hot water in the mason jar before adding sugar & grapes. Helped to keep the sugar from forming a puck. 

Here's a link to a blog post about making grape juice along with a break down of cost. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

We did Sour Cherries too but did add a little bit more sugar. Thanks for the reminder, I have a sore throat and am going to get some now  I would love to try Blueberry.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

Grape Juice (Quarts)
Ingredients per quart jar:
1/3 c. sugar
1 1/3 c. grapes (I like Scuppernongs)
boiling water
Wash the grapes well. Using a funnel and ladle, pour sugar and whole grapes into hot jars. Fill jars with boiling water to 1/2 in. headspace, then cover with lids and rings. Pressure can jars for 10 min. at 5 lbs. Allow to cool overnight before testing the seals on the lids. If any didn&#8217;t seal, refrigerate immediately.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

tinknocker66 said:


> Grape Juice (Quarts)
> Ingredients per quart jar:
> 1/3 c. sugar
> 1 1/3 c. grapes (I like Scuppernongs)
> ...


This sounds yum! How long will it stay preserved on the shelf? Can I do it with apples?


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I loved making grape juice this way..it was pretty good and really easy. BUT..I still have some on the shelf that I forgot I had. It's gotta be 8-10 years old..great seal..been in the basement on one of the canned goods shelves...

What do ya think? LOL..is it wine by now?


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I used black table grapes from the grocery store, and it turned out good; kind of weak, but I love it. I think if I'm using store-bought grapes in the future, I'll put more grapes in the jar.

Also, I measured my boiling water & sugar together in a glass pitcher then poured it in the jars with the grapes so that the sugar was already dissolved. Other comments indicated that the sugar puck in the bottom evenually dissolved, but I like being pro-active.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I used my steam juicer with wine grapes bought locally to make juice, I froze some and water bathed some according to the Ball book. Both are really really good! What I froze I did not add sugar too as it was very sweet. I also made grape "jelly" aka grape syrup which is very good on pancakes!


----------

